# ZIP LURE? Does it work?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I have seen numerous ads on television for the zip lure. You are suppose to be able to catch any kind of fish from perch/crappie to muskie/sturgeon on them. So I asked for them for Christmas and got the kit that comes with like 9 of them and a thing to make them glow in the dark. used them last weekend ice fising with and without bait and without bait they would come off the bottom right next to the hook but wouldnt hit becase i was watching it on the vexilar but when i put bait on they wouldnt even come off the bottom for it. Any one else fished this lure? want some input on it; does it really work?


----------



## bobh2000 (Mar 30, 2004)

I have used blade lures since spring 2 years ago and find that in general they are a good lure. They aren't magic and won't work everyday and having the proper rod action matters.

I used a Cicada (another brand of blade) and nailed perch one right after another over weeds in the fall. The first blade I ever used was homemade by someone and nickel plated and it killed walleye on the lake Erie reefs in the spring. It's a real common lure for spring walleye on Lake Erie.

As far as what kind you use, the only real big difference is in the Cicada. It has a curve in the blade that makes it kind of loop when it flutters. From my experience the looping action is the difference when the bite is tougher to come by. Otherwise the only dif in any of them is the paint job and whether you have a choice of three holes or one to tie on to.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------

